# Beach Ride



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

yerrrrp. I go there every month to work the show ponies and Hacks in the sand, to work on there muscel tone.... Good Fun.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Nope we're about 1000 miles from the nearest ocean  We go to our local lake but they don't allow horses in the swimming area. It sounds like fun though.


----------



## ColleenT (Apr 5, 2007)

i always wondered if the deep sand was a problem, riding along the beach.do the horses sink down at all?


----------



## Kadiel (Mar 28, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> Nope we're about 1000 miles from the nearest ocean  We go to our local lake but they don't allow horses in the swimming area. It sounds like fun though.


1000miles!

Wow I would hate that. In 06 i was living with my boyfriend across the road from the beach. It was a smelly beach near the city.But It was nice seeing the ocean every morning. Though i Just love the water


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> Nope we're about 1000 miles from the nearest ocean  We go to our local lake but they don't allow horses in the swimming area. It sounds like fun though.


I've only been to the ocean once in my life and we were in Atlantic city NJ...didn't do any riding on the boardwalk! :wink: 

I always thought it would be awesome rinding at the beach tho..


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I've never ridden on the beach before. 
I'd love to someday, though! Yeah, I go to the Atlantic City beach once in awhile, but I don't even think they allow horses.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I've only been to the beach once in my life, and i've never ridden on the beach... I'd like to though... I've heard that it's really fun.


----------



## bakersuzie (Mar 19, 2008)

I live about 50 miles from the beaches of North carolina so we used to go to the beaches all the time to ride...that is till all them thar "city slickers' started complaining about the horse "droppings on the beach. We have also had several storms that ruined the sand dunes at the beach so now they are trying to re-establish the dunes and the authorities won't allow horses or vehicles on the beaches in our area. The sand can be brutal on a horse that is not intip top shape.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

ColleenT said:


> i always wondered if the deep sand was a problem, riding along the beach.do the horses sink down at all?


Yeah, the do. It sinks them down, but then they get back up again


----------



## bakersuzie (Mar 19, 2008)

Most horses are spooked by the waves and sound of the ocean but if your horse is not you can ride closer to or in the water where the sand is packed a little better. My horse normally liked the water but she did not care for the water and waves at the beach. One time when we were riding on the beach a kid crashed a kite into the sand in front of her and I thought she was going to go ballistic. It took me a while to calm her down.


----------



## ChocolateGal (Apr 25, 2008)

*Honeymoon*

My husband and I rode on a beach and through the hills in Antigua on our honeymoon. 

I had a Appaloosa growing up but my husband was from the city and had only ridden a couple of times. Of course he got the lead horse and had to just hold on. It was a beautiful ride that we will never forget. I would highly recommend horseback riding when traveling to different parts of the world. We saw parts of the island we never would have on our own.

Robin


----------



## washington_rodeo_queen (Mar 5, 2008)

*beachs*

I live like 1 off the beach, Its great I love it!
and then about 2 miles behind us we have the back country.!

its a great little place!


----------



## KinnAFinn35 (Apr 25, 2008)

I live about 1/4 of a mile from Lake Superior and my dad and I tried taking my horses to the beach one day but of course for some silly reason we chose a windy day..so the water was pretty loud. Needless to say, the horses didn't like it very much. I've been wanting to take them back again but I just haven't found the time! Maybe this summer. I've always thought that beach riding would be super fun. Any ideas on how to get them used to the water?


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

My husband's company bought another company in Brazil and sent him to set up the new company with the machines he built.....I got to go! In the two and a half months we were there, my favorite memory was of riding along the beaches and sand dunes in the coastal town of Cumbuco! ALthough I felt bad for the horses, most were in need of groceries!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Before I met George (my husband) he went to Mexico. He was going to go riding while he was there but the horses were desperatly skinny. He showed me pictures and I honestly don't know how some of them were still alive. Others were in great shape...


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

BakerSuzie...

Where are you at? 
My trainer has promised to haul me and our horses to the beach for a good ride this spring. She knows a lady in Ocracoke who boards horses and rents rooms for the night.

I am so curious to see how my gelding does with the waves and wind.


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

Lol. wow ok im like the total opposite to all of you :lol: as the beach was technically the only place i could ride. Have been riding there for like 6 years  

My home town is situated between a river and the sea. so i had two beaches to choose from, a little flat one by the river or a really really long strech of sand which had the sea on one side and a laggon on the other.

And yea riding in the deeper sand requires a bit of work from the horse dpeneding on how long the ride is and what you do. But my Boy was as fit as a fiddle from riding in it. Had galloped him , jumped him and all that at that beach.....5 hour rides and such. And they dont sink that much ......maby up to like there fetlocks.....just above the pasterns, the odd time it would be a little deeper but rarely. 

And swimming with your horse is the funnest thing ever  I miss those days now that im at uni and dont get to ride as often.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww FRG that's a shame. 
Bitless you're so lucky, I bet it's beautiful!


----------



## KinnAFinn35 (Apr 25, 2008)

Bitless said:


> Lol. wow ok im like the total opposite to all of you :lol: as the beach was technically the only place i could ride. Have been riding there for like 6 years
> 
> My home town is situated between a river and the sea. so i had two beaches to choose from, a little flat one by the river or a really really long strech of sand which had the sea on one side and a laggon on the other.



Ooh wow Bitless! I do have to say that that would be a wonderful place to ride. Sounds like an awesome place.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Yeah!!  I took moo to anglesea one summer  we went swimming in the sea, she didnt like the seaweed :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww that's so cool; LOL @ the seaweed part. :lol:


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

i thought ridding the sand pit's in ste lazzarre (quebec) was fun as a kid, about 4 years ago my daughter and i got the chance to ride on gooches beach (Just out side of kennebunkport). hoping to bring abby if i got back to visit my dad at our beach house!!!


----------



## iRide Ponies (Aug 10, 2012)

I live about 30seconds from a kinda-populated-but-seriosuly-long-so-it-doesn't-matter-beach and ride there almost everyday. I have ridden up sand dunes, (Basically hills made of sand. So very deep sand. Way over anyone s head. Way over the empire state buildings head, to get an idea of perspective.) And while the horses tend to sink a little (Perhaps 10cm in very loose sand) its not at all serious.

And yes, riding on the beach is incredibly fun. But I REALLY wanna ride up a big hill some time. I guess every wishes for what they don't have, right?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Dead thread walking


----------

